# Upgrade and ZFS



## zhushazang (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi folks,

I've installed my FreeBSD 8.2 and created a pool with raidz along 3 devices.

[cmd=]zpool create storage ad2 ad3 ad4[/cmd]
[cmd=]zfs create storage/usr[/cmd]

Then, 

[cmd=]cp -pr /usr /storage/usr[/cmd]
[cmd=]mv /usr /bck-usr[/cmd]
[cmd=]ln -s /storage/usr /usr[/cmd]

After this, the system still running. Before rebooting too.

Now, I'm trying to make a [cmd=]make installworld[/cmd] but the command stopping in some of like this:


```
cd /storage/usr/share/man/en.ISO8859-1; ln -sf ../man* .
ln: ./man1: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man1aout: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man2: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man3: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man4: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man5: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man6: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man7: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man8: Operation not permitted
ln: ./man9: Operation not permitted
```

Is there a way to solve this problem?


----------



## Sebulon (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

1) That is not a raidz pool. I'll demonstrate the difference.
2) I would suggest creating filesystems and mounting them where they should be, instead of linking.

1:
`# zpool create pool [b]raidz[/b] ad2 ad3 ad4`

2:
`# zfs create pool/usr`
`# mv /usr /usr.bak`
`# mkdir /usr`
`# zfs set mountpoint=/usr pool/usr`
`# mv /usr.bak/* /usr/`
`# rm -r /usr.bak`
`# cd /usr/src`
`# make clean`

Then you are ok to restart your build process again.

Remember to have:
/boot/loader.conf

```
zfs_load="YES"
```

and:
/etc/rc.conf

```
zfs_enable="YES"
```
or your server won't be happy on reboot.

/Sebulon


----------

